# wheel and inner fender lining problem



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

my rims are 17x8 with 215 tires on. when i turn (not even full lock) they rub on my lining. how can i stop this? i hate the noise it makes. i get a weird look from people on my passenger seat


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

your tire profile is obviously way to full for your car, what is that? 50? 55?
maybe it isnt that big, but it looks wayyyyy to close to your fender.



catchy sig :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

WILDACEXXX said:


> my rims are 17x8 with 215 tires on. when i turn (not even full lock) they rub on my lining. how can i stop this? i hate the noise it makes. i get a weird look from people on my passenger seat


It's the 8" wheels..8's are kinda wide for a 17" inch wheel, at least in my opinion......and or you dropped it too far.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

may i ask, if yu are mid corner and you turn your wheel.....what happens? it looks like it would bottom in the outer lip of your fender, and that worrys me. lower profile will give you back about an inch or so of clerance, but like mike said, i would think its the 8 wides, the front should be a tad slimer (7 inches i would guess)


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

guess theres no helping it. there no real problem except for the noise. i've been driving with these rims since november and only thing i've noticed is that the lining has some worn spots on them but nothing major. i thought maybe spacers or something but guess not. i cant run lower profile since i live in ny so im stuck with the noise. i'll just turn up the radio when i hear it







. there arent any performance problems because i dont think it affects the rim from spinning. thanx for the help.

*edit* the drop is wat tein recommended on the instructions for the coils. the recommended dampening though was sooo harsh


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you cant just buy any "rim" you want and then throw any sized tire on there, you need to match the tire size with the correct wheel. i think you need 16inch wheels or at least 16's in the front. yes tein suggests that drop, but its a blanket statement, they dont know what tires/wheels people are running. you my friend need to raise your vehicle. you say the liner is rubbing..............then you say "i dont think it effecting the wheel from sping" yes it is, very little compaired to your momentum but it is. its un needed friction that is wearing your tires away.


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

umm ur harsh comment is really helping. i bought these rims because i knew they would clear z calipers (bought them from a friend that has them). i check my tires weekly and there doesnt seem to be any excessive wear on the inner front tires. i know u mean well but telling me i chose the wrong sizes for my wheel and tire wont help me with the problem i have now. i was trying to see if i could fix the problem without having to resort to the obvious method of changing the wheel


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry for being harsh, but the problem is obviously the tire size, you need to either get lower tires or smaller wheels. theres no other way around it.


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> sorry for being harsh, but the problem is obviously the tire size, you need to either get lower tires or smaller wheels. theres no other way around it.


i'll post pix later on tonite so u guys can see wat i mean. its all good brotha, thanx for lookin out though


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

WILDACEXXX said:


> i'll post pix later on tonite so u guys can see wat i mean. its all good brotha, thanx for lookin out though


Just remove the lining. With 18's you won't even be able to see the lining anyways. Take off your wheels, pull the fenderwell lining, and see if there's still rubbing. I seriously doubt that those rims are too big for the 240. 1.6pete, a B guy, has no idea what the 240SX is capable of. The 240SX is not a family car, like the Sentra.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> 1.6pete, a B guy, has no idea what the 240SX is capable of. The 240SX is not a family car, like the Sentra.


now now, i have been in many a 240....almost bought one if it wasnt for that pescy thing called insurance. but i do know a thing or 2 about wheels and bigger wheels = more out side weight. since the rim and the tire are so far away from the hub its like a top. get a bike wheels and put the axel in both hands, now spin it, if you spin it fast enough its quit hard to turn/flip over. now get a smaller bike wheel or a lighter wheel (come to my house, i have a normal 20in spoked, and a carbon fiber race wheel....you will see the differance) and the force it takes is GREATLY reduced.

and unless your 240 is a trailer queen i dont think taking your linings off is very smart at all.


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

yea hes right linning is a very important thing in a daily driver. i'll try to get pix i left my cam at home last nite.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

WILDACEXXX said:


> yea hes right linning is a very important thing in a daily driver. i'll try to get pix i left my cam at home last nite.


It's too bad that you're getting that rubbing noise, most people go with 17"x8 on the rear and 17"x7 on the front, the other thing is the tire height, i would recommend no more than a 215/45/R17 on the front of a 240. I sized them up on my car with the Eibach Pro-Kit no rubbing or anything, if you want to keep the 17"x8" rim on the front i suggest getting a 45 profile tire.
Also what prevents you from running that low of a profile in NY? I live in Nova Scotia Canada, I can run any profile that pleases me...


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> It's too bad that you're getting that rubbing noise, most people go with 17"x8 on the rear and 17"x7 on the front, the other thing is the tire height, i would recommend no more than a 215/45/R17 on the front of a 240. I sized them up on my car with the Eibach Pro-Kit no rubbing or anything, if you want to keep the 17"x8" rim on the front i suggest getting a 45 profile tire.
> Also what prevents you from running that low of a profile in NY? I live in Nova Scotia Canada, I can run any profile that pleases me...


a couple of things called pot holes.









anyway here are some pix. sorry but i didnt get a chance to take them till liike right now. here ya go

this is passenger tire which is the side that makes the most noise

































this is the driver tire


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

You might see if you can pull the well cover back some but not a great idea to remove cause of water or whatever. Id say over time that tire will wear the cover down enough to were it wont touch but it could also pull it lose. My fender well covers on my old Chevy Beretta broke because of the tire hitting it... Plus they were old and it like freaking shattered, but it was made of plastic?? Wierd...

On the second pic from the bottom you can see where the tire may be showing signs of the rubbing..


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

yea theres signs of rubbing but u can see its not excessive for wheels i've been rocking for 5 months now. i was thinking of making a small incision where the rubbing happens and just taking that piece off. i'll see wat happens when it gets a lil warmer out.


----------

